
Ask HN: What would happen if we deposited all our btc into a null address? - triceratop
Would Bitcoin eventually cease to exist (i.e. when all btc have been deposited into a null address) or would the price per 1 btc slowly increase? Can new coins be created?
======
triceratop
Hypothetical scenario: somebody finds a vulnerability in btc much like the
recent one found in eth, and decides to deposit everything into a null
address.

What happens?

